# European Cosleeper



## NoliMum (Jan 18, 2007)

Check out this European cosleeper I found on Kaboodle.
I am not sure what country it's from... maybe Italy?

It looks so cool!! Much more attractive than the Cosleepers offered here.


----------



## molarmama (Dec 14, 2006)

Looks cool. I'm wondering how you'd go about ordering it as its written in another language.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

Cool. Culla is cradle in Italian, so it's like a cradle belly







Seems like they're trying to approximate the womb w/ it, and it does seem more compact and level. Might be a good thing for folks w/ small beds!


----------



## butterfly_mommy (Oct 22, 2007)

Apparently it is not in production and is just a design.

http://www.coochicoos.com/baby-gear/..._from_ita.html

"This co-sleeper design called Culla Belly ("Belly Crib"), by Italian designers Manuela Busetti and Andrea Garuti, won first prize at Playing Design's International Design Competition for children's design. It would be nice to see this design winner make it to the marketplace."

Cool design!


----------



## rzberrymom (Feb 10, 2005)

It looks like something Ikea should carry! You never know--they're pretty progressive!


----------

